
Does anyone think it's time to make local ads more fun and share-able? - kevinsc
Ads are boring nowadays. Do you see them as an eye sore in the middle of your news feeds? Do you get them in print at your doorstep and you just toss them into the garbage? Should there be a place where ads are the main content, and it&#x27;s more fun to share and read? I&#x27;ve mocked up a simple site called https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.threeblock.com in the hopes that ads can be more fun to share. Any feedback on this?
======
smt88
> _Ads are boring nowadays_

I'm interested to know at what point in history our greatest entertainers were
producing ads that people didn't dislike or find boring.

> _Should there be a place where ads are the main content, and it 's more fun
> to share and read?_

Yes, it's called Craigslist. I go there when I want to see local ads. Are you
creating a Craigslist competitor?

> _hopes that ads can be more fun to share_

I can already share ads via Facebook, email, text message, or any other
communication medium. I never have. Why would I want to start?

~~~
Cypher
That's probably the #1 reason I don't have a facebook account.

